# Best fangs? General Vampire tips



## wiirenet (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi all. Wow I CANNOT believe there is a fan forum for Halloween. I've loved Halloween forever, and I love forums for various fandoms I am in, never thought to search for my favorite holiday!

Anyway, hope to lurk/post more but I wanted to post this asap

I'm looking to do just a non-specific-vampire outfit for a concert I am going to. Basically just gothic clothes I already own and a violet wig, but since the concert is ON halloween I feel I need to make it a bit more halloween-y since I could wear that outfit to a concert at any time haha.

Does anyone have any suggestions how to make myself more vamp-y and more into the spirit of halloween??

Only 2 things I can think of are fangs and maybe blood accented somewhere.

Which brings me to, anyone that's done a vampire costume, which fangs did you use? I always hear about scarecrow fangs but I am curious if I just hear about them because of the brand, or if people ACTUALLY like them and they stay on well, and look well.

Any tips would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

How about color contacts? I'm considering using them this year for my vamp costume. I've never used them or the fangs before, so I don't have any recommendations!


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm a fan of both the Scarecrow brand fangs and colored contacts. I prefer the fangs that use thermoplastic for the dental mold. It's re-usable if you don't get it right. Not sure if they still sell that type. 
As for the contacts. PRESCRIPTION! Do not buy any type of contacts without a prescription even if you don't need corrective lenses. It is illegal to sell contacts to a consumer without a valid prescription. 
Sorry for the soapbox rant. It's a personal peeve of mine. Worked in a costume shop for too many years.


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 11, 2008)

I was hosting a large Vampire party one year and was ,as usual, getting myself ready at the last minute. 

( I learned a lesson here... there are things that can be done before guests arrive that can wait to be done AFTER you are all made up in your costume. Nothing is worse than greeting early guests and having to excuse yourself to get ready)

Anyway, my fangs, that I worked so hard on, fell in the toilet. I had to use red nail polish as blood on the corners of my mouth because I was not using those fake teeth again.


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Years ago, I made my own set of Vampire fangs using the same stuff dentists make fake teeth with. I purchased a kit online and it was real easy. You have to go to your dentist and get an upper and lower mold of your teeth (it only cost me $20 and was way more embarrassing thinking about asking him for it than it was to actually do so). The kit let me make the fangs exactly how I wanted them and fit perfectly to my teeth. I could open and close my mouth completely and they didn't affect my speech at all. 

I've had mixed results with the Scarecrow fangs, but for the price it's worth the risk. You can buy them and fit them early to see if they are going to work for you or not. Just go with the thermoplastic ones as piraticalstyle suggests.

Good luck!


----------



## wiirenet (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies all!

RedSonja, great idea I completely forgot about colored contacts. I'll consider them but I worry about the price and it just being a one-time-use item. What I did find though was funky glasses that I could see a cheesey vampire wearing http://micshaunscloset.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_49&products_id=48 hehe, any thoughts? 

piraticalstyle, thanks! I wear glasses so if I get contacts they will be prescription. I will look for scarecrow-thermoplastic fangs.

housedragonmom, lol that sucks! I would think nail polish on your mouth would be very unpleasant too! How did you make your fangs btw?

JohnnyD97, interesting, never thought of that. If my scarecrow ones feel weird I will consider doing that.


I just brainstormed another thing, I don't want to get my clothes dirty with fake blood. But I watch the show True Blood, and they sell a real drink called True Blood (in the show it is synthetic blood for vampires) I may buy it and carry around a bottle with me!


----------



## Oldsguy350 (Jul 8, 2008)

As far as the contacts, that is a great idea and most people do not know that they may even be covered by your insurance. I happen to not need glasses so when I go for my annual exam I am allowed one set of glasses or contacts. Because I don't need them I can get the colored ones and I just have to pay my ten dollar ded.


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

i love my scarecrow fangs. Definitely put them on early. They do take some time to get on and position them.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

I love Scarecrow fangs....seriously....last year I was a vampire and I got them at Hot Topic and they stay on wonderfully! Plus, they are re-usable...so when i ate dinner that night, since it was chicken, i took my fangs out....ate, then popped them right back in. It was really nice  Plus, they look realistic....people were commenting all night about how real my fangs looked


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

wiirenet said:


> Hi all. Wow I CANNOT believe there is a fan forum for Halloween. I've loved Halloween forever, and I love forums for various fandoms I am in, never thought to search for my favorite holiday!
> 
> Anyway, hope to lurk/post more but I wanted to post this asap
> 
> ...


The cap ones ive used before and they worked the best, the boil and bite ones seemed to just feel like a mouth guard plus i was spitting on people left and right when I talked.

I HIGHLY DONT RECCOMEND buying the fangs that you have to use denture cream on. I tried those once and I spent over an hour trying to get the stuff off my teeth lol


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

RedSonja said:


> How about color contacts? I'm considering using them this year for my vamp costume. I've never used them or the fangs before, so I don't have any recommendations!


I did contacts last year for the first time ever trying to wear them and boy it was a pain in the butt. I got them a month before halloween and spent the 2nd day up to halloween trying to get them in lol *darn you long eyelashes!* i couldnt get my finger to touch my eyeball w/o blinking lol I ended up going to lens crafters where one of the eye doctors taught me how to put them in. It took a few tries w/ his technique but i got it down.

here are the contacts I bought last year.

https://extremesfx.com/p-116-dark-angel.aspx

great company! I called them up because of the trouble I was having they were able to give me some advice and they said if I still couldnt get them in they would issue me a full refund. =]


----------



## Slacker (Jul 20, 2004)

*How to make fangs*

I've tried Scarecrow fangs. . they're the best ready made ones out there.

But I really prefer to make my own.

Here's a tutorial on making fangs.. and a kit that's available.
http://www.fxwarehouse.info/fangs.shtml

Slacker Zombie


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

bl00d said:


> I HIGHLY DONT RECCOMEND buying the fangs that you have to use denture cream on. I tried those once and I spent over an hour trying to get the stuff off my teeth lol


This is true....but the Scarecrow fangs do have a substance you have to use to mold the teeth to yours....but once you do it the first time you don't ever have to do it again. They will be molded to your teeth and stay that way so you can re-use them over and over again


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Love love love my scarecrow fangs. I have two sets, on regular size and one 'subtle' (smaller). I have had them both for years, and they truly do pop right in and out. I don't eat with them in, but I do drink.  I got colored contacts last year, and had no trouble adjusting to them, even though I do not wear contacts in the real world. But piraticalstyle is absolutely correct, DO NOT buy contacts from a dealer that does no require a prescription. Don't mess around with your eyes!!

Welcome to the forum, and have fun!!!


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I have to agree about the Scarecrow fangs. My son has them, and my niece just bought some. They look great. I bought some cheap off-brand fangs for $3.99 that were supposed to work like the Scarecrow fangs. Big mistake. The putty never did get hard, they didn't fit right, and they kept falling out. If you're going to buy them, use Scarecrow fangs. At $19.95 they cost a lot more, but you will be much more happy with them.


----------

